# illusionist from Portugal



## alekei (May 6, 2005)

Hello to everyone!

My name is Alejandro Kei, I am an illusionist. I live in Lisbon-Portugal.

I am a Stagecraft lover and I think this is a great forum to meet other people in the field and a great place to exchange comments and tricks of the trade.

Congratulations to the makers of this Forum.

Kindest Regards,

Alejandro.


----------



## wolf825 (May 6, 2005)

Hello Alejandro and welcome to Controlbooth! We hope you enjoy the forums and tell all your friends. Please feel free to post questions and answer any topic which you feel you can contribute. This forum is about helping each other do better and better in stagecraft...

So again--welcome and we are glad to have you join us. 

-w


----------



## avkid (May 6, 2005)

(flourish of trumpets) The Welcome Wagon is here!!

Welcome to Controlbooth, have a good time and post often!

- The Official Welcome Wagon( Part 1 of 2)


----------



## Peter (May 6, 2005)

(trumpet fanfare continues)

Welcome! An Illusionist! I think you might be one of the first of those arround the forums! (that makes me happy! b/c you offer another person's perspective on stuff!) Please feel free to post often, dont be shy! (and dont pull a disappearing act on us and only read the forums for a day or two!! Stick arround!  ) 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (Part 2)


----------



## avkid (May 6, 2005)

What exactly is an illusionist?


----------



## wolf825 (May 6, 2005)

avkid said:


> What exactly is an illusionist?



a professional liar...

 

Like a Magician..only more magical...
-w


----------

